# Borrego Springs Century, Saturday January 26th, 2008



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi all,

R&B Bicycle Club is holding their annual Borrego Springs Century, Saturday January 26th, at Palm Canyon Resort in Borrego Springs. This is a great ride with no stop lights and great desert scenery. Rides from 35 to 100 miles are offered.
Bring the family and make a weekend of it in this great desert getaway.
For complete details visit our web site at www.julianactive.com
Our phone number is 760-765-2200.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

The weather is looking good for Saturday's ride. Looks like we are going to dodge the weather.
You may register the day of the event at Palm Canyon Resort in Borrego Springs.
For complete details go to: http://julianactive1.web.aplus.net/borrego springs century.htm


----------

